# which psu for 1ti 6950 cfx



## dfcols71 (Feb 26, 2012)

which psu for 1ti 6950 cfx [crossfire] with intel i52500k,z68vpro rev3mb
and 24 inch monitor,1 tb hd 3.5 ,dvdrw
please give some links from psu bencharks
for available smps in india


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2012)

SeaSonic SS-850AT	@Rs.6300
Don't worry about monitor or other components. PSU only powers the CPU(the components in the cabinet)


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 26, 2012)

For single HD 6950 500/550 is enough and a second card requires you to add another ~160 Watts. You need a 650+ Watt power supply unit and if you use it in a high-end system a 750+ to a KiloWatt is recommended especially if you plan on any overclocking.

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-700GUK 700 Watts PSU: Psu

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-750TXV2UK 750 Watts PSU: Psu


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2012)

@ *OP* - get Corsair CORSAIR TX850 V2@ ~6.9k


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 27, 2012)

Seasonic is the best option considering its cheap , 80 plus bronze and 5 yr warranty 
750W will cost u approx 5700 
850 will cost u approx 6500


----------

